# what is the secret to hand sanding?



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

I was sanding the edge of a 3/4" board using sandpaper stapled to a block of wood and STILL managed to round the edge....any techniques out there?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

For me it is virtually impossible to free hand sand the edge of a board without some rounding.

You need to make a "L" block or "v" block, whatever you want to call it that has a 90degree corner. Use this to keep the sandpaper square to the edge of the board.

George


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> For me it is virtually impossible to free hand sand the edge of a board without some rounding.
> 
> You need to make a "L" block or "v" block, whatever you want to call it that has a 90degree corner. Use this to keep the sandpaper square to the edge of the board.
> 
> George



That sounds like it would work!.... Maybe I should just stick to the disc sander?


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Stay away from the edges  

Actually, I am only half kidding.... It's a real problem.... What happens is that when you cross over the edge - your sanding block is only now supported by that % less area - but it still has the same pressure on it... so say you go 50% over the edge - you are now putting 50% more pressure into the part that's still on the board - and it cuts deeper.... and rounds it off....

First... CRITICAL! Use sticky back sandpaper rather than folding over the sheet stuff - as the sticky stuff maintains the shape of your block... where the loose stuff will curl down at the edges and round the corners...

The next thing to do is to be careful and try to not let your sanding block go much past the edge.... maybe only 5 or 10% of the block. so less than 1/2" over the edge on a 6" block.

You can also make a long, stiff sanding block - and use that to do your edges... as the same 1" over the edge will only be say 5% of the length rather than 30%.... 

Remember - DITCH the loose paper.. Go with sticky back paper....

Last is to just plan to round the corners over. 

Thanks


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Why are you sanding the edges? 
What is the end result you want to achieve?


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

he is sandin up to the edge prolly for finishing prep. if he was sanding the face of the edge hed prolly use a shooting board or shoot board or chute board take your preference.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

jtrom said:


> any techniques out there?


1) Take it slow. The faster you work, the more likely you are to tilt the block.
2) Use less pressure. The harder you press, the more likely you are to press off-center, and tilt the block.
3) I sometimes use my fingers under the block as a fence; It doesn't exactly force me to keep the block square to the edge of the board, but it does give me more feedback as to how close I am. It also occasionally gives me splinters if I haven't sanded the top and bottom yet, though...


----------

